# The iron and steel industry ...هندسه انتاج....



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Table of *******s
List of Tables v
List of Figures vi
1. Introduction 1
2. Iron and Steel Industry 2
2.1. The Iron and Steel Industry in Context 2
2.2. Iron and Steel Process 3
2.2.1. Ore Concentration and Coke Production 4
2.2.2. Ore Reduction 4
2.2.3. Iron Making 4
2.2.4. Primary Steel Production 5
2.2.5. Secondary Steel Production 5
2.2.6. Casting 5
2.2.7. Rolling and Finishing 6
2.3. Iron and Steel Production in India 6
2.3.1. Raw Materials 10
2.3.2. Energy Use 11
2.4. Past and Future Demand 11
2.5. Policy 12
3. Statistical and Econometric Analysis 13
3.1. Statistical Analysis 13
3.1.1. Previous Studies 16
3.1.1.1. Partial Productivity 16
3.1.1.2. Total Factor Productivity Growth 17
3.1.2. Own Estimates 17
3.1.2.1. Partial Productivity 17
3.1.2.2. Total Factor Productivity 21
3.1.2.3. Total Productivity 22
3.2. Econometric Analysis 24
3.2.1. Previous Studies 24
3.2.2. Own Estimates 25



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33434


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (24 أبريل 2009)

كتاب ممتاز .. مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------

